# Ankona Owners Event 2 (Flamingo) 7/21/12



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, after this last event, the majority of us all went out all night Saturday. Everyone kept asking me when they could come down to go fish Flamingo. Everyone had expressed that they would love to come down at some point this month. So, I made plans with Ryan (High and Dry) for the 21st of July. I told Matt(Red Ripper) and he was in as well. As word spread, everyone agree'd to do it all again in just three weeks. But this time, down in Flamingo. So here it is.

Saturday, July 21st, we will be headed to Flamingo. Pretty much the same story. We will be fishing for Redfish, Snook, and Trout. A bucket will be left at the Marina with everyones Secret items, and measuring devices at 7am. You can pick them up at what ever time you please, after 7. Then we will meet up at an established location in the afternoon. We are going to pick a location and it will be announced. We have several ideas of where to do it, we just need conformation. Then, the following Sunday, July 22nd, we will be hanging out and doing some more fishing. Just for fun.

Bob and I are working on setting up a BBQ over at Don's Bait and Tackle just so everyone can show off their skiffs, and hang out. Don's is right on US1, so this would be a great opportunity for people to stop by and check out what Ankona has to offer. Probably have Ashley set up a sidewalk sale to have some sweet deals on tackle and gear. We have a great early morning and late afternoon Bonefish tide for Sunday in Biscayne Bay. The ramp is only about 15 minutes away from Don's. So it would be cool. I would probably go fish the early morning tide for a few hours, wash the skiff down the street at the DIY car wash, then meet at Don's at Noon for lunch. Then If desired, go back out in the afternoon. 

The afternoon low in Biscayne Bay is usually on fire for bonefish in the summer months. After the water has warmed up all day, as the sun sets, the new water rises onto the flats. This water is now cooler than the warm water that had been on the flats all day. Thus pushing the big bonefish up onto the shallow water, willing and ready to feed aggressively. 

As of now, the following have agree'd to make the trip.

Myself - black 2012 Copperhead
Ryan (poontoon) and Warren (Brunerrrrrr) - 2010 Black Copperhead
Ryan (High and Dry) - 2012 Copperhead
Bob Reeves (Skinny Dippin) - 2012 ShadowCast
Alissa (Tampa_Flats_Girl) - Cayenne
Cody and Eric (Matlacha Cody/Eric) - Lime Ass Green Copperhead
Matt (red ripper) - Gen 2 Copperhead
Anthony (SaltyGuy) - Gen2 Copperhead

There's also a few more local owners that I'm sure would be in once they have been informed. 

We will probably go out Saturday night somewhere in Miami to party as we did up in Tampa. 

If anyone has any questions, give me a call at 305-804-1331. Bob Reeves and I will answer any questions regarding the area and the event. 


Being that this style of fishing is pretty much a team thing, this will be based by team total inches. I will be donating paintings for top solo angler as well as biggest of each species. Then cash will go to the top team winners. This will be Artificial only tournament. And I guarantee you will catch more fish on artificial than you would on live bait, anyway.


Anyone who is not an Ankona Owner will be more than welcome to come hang out on Saturday night, and Sunday with everyone. Saturday is to have some competitive fun, and Sunday will be a day to have a blast. 

We will be posting Hotel's that would be good sometime soon for you guys to start making plans. 
Remember, the Flamingo Marina is 37 Miles away from the entrance to Everglades National Park. So plan accordingly. 

Once again, any questions contact Bob Reeves or Myself. You can call me at 305-804-1331.


Thanks, Eric Estrada


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a video of mine from last month. Just so you guys can kinda get an idea of what fishing in Flamingo is like.

https://vimeo.com/44019460


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

Let's get it guys. I had a lot of fun in Tampa, meet a lot of great people and expericed some new type of fishing. Bob from strongarm and AShley from Don's are awesome peoples... To all who come welcome .Flamingo is very addicting , besides awesome fishing, flamingo is a breath taking place, and it can be worked on all various types of fishing...from the crystal clear flats to the tannic water of th back country... To all who come ... Welcome...! 

Check out this link as well to give you guys a taste of what's to come....! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiQ-1rovfjw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't wait it was a blast and had a really good time hope everyone can get together and have another good time


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9xYkKBWjRw&feature=relmfu another video of what to expect!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

will be attending this one for sure! cant wait!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I will be nearby.....in Key West. Won't be able to make this one but I am sure another Flamingo opportunity will arise.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

would anyone be down to hit up the sandbar on the big boat (28 FT) on sunday?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Where sands cut??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> would anyone be down to hit up the sandbar on the big boat (28 FT) on sunday?


That would kind of kill Sunday's plans at Don's....


Ashley confirmed today, Don's is official.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

no go for sandbar... dons it is


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

Come on fellow ankonans let's show some love and have a blast lets see how many of us can flood a flat let's get it going


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So everyone on the list above already confirmed their participation. 

There's still several other locals that have yet to confirm. 


Where are the SUV owners at??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Anybody interested in some microfibers? We can make some shirts of enough people want for $20 each.


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

what sizes will you have


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> what sizes will you have


Pre order the size that is requested.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll take a shirt


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I will buy a couple shirts


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

oh oh will you ship shirts???


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

> > what sizes will you have
> 
> 
> Pre order the size that is requested. ok where do i send the dough,, i'll take a 3xl long sleeve


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

ok I will get the design done within the next two days, and then I'll make sure we can make this happen. We already spoke numbers with the place, now we just have to make sure it can be done in time. Then I will tell everyone where to paypal the money to.


----------



## moniladyshalot (May 29, 2010)

Hi everyone, I just got on the list for a new Shadowcast but it will not be ready for another 6 weeks.  I live in the 305 area and have fished Flamingo .  If anyone has extra room on their boat I would love to join the group for some fun fishing.  I can pole and cover bait, lunch or gas.  Thanks!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

See who bob is fishing with. Maybe he has a seat open.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Reservations made. The post tournament meetup and award ceremony will be held at Shakey's Pizza Parlor. 

2500 NE 10th Ct.
Homestead, FL 33033


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

More detailed info on shirts for those interested soon. Eric and I will have that finalized hopefully tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

If anybody wants to stay in the downtown Miami area, I found a couple hotels with good ratings for $79 a night. I'm staying at the Doubletree http://www.hotels.com/hotel/details.html?hotelId=115624&destinationId=1516192&searchViewType=LIST&validate=true&previousDateful=false&destination=DoubleTree+by+Hilton+Miami+Airport+%26+Convention+Center%2C+Miami%2C+Florida%2C+United+States&arrivalDate=07%2F20%2F12&departureDate=07%2F22%2F12&roomno=1&rooms%5B0%5D.numberOfAdults=2&children%5B0%5D=0&asaReport=Hotel+Details%3A%3ANoSuggest&searchParams.landmark=&queryFormState=CLOSED&searchParams.needPossibleResults=true&activeTab=DESTINATION&page=1 but the other hotel that seems good is the Sheraton Inn http://www.hotels.com/hotel/details.html?hotelId=145357&destinationId=1516192&searchViewType=LIST&validate=true&previousDateful=false&destination=Sheraton+Miami+Airport+Hotel%2C+Miami%2C+Florida%2C+United+States&arrivalDate=07%2F20%2F12&departureDate=07%2F22%2F12&roomno=1&rooms%5B0%5D.numberOfAdults=2&children%5B0%5D=0&asaReport=Hotel+Details%3A%3ANoSuggest&searchParams.landmark=&queryFormState=CLOSED&searchParams.needPossibleResults=true&activeTab=DESTINATION&page=1. 

Parking at the Doubletree is $7 per spot, per night, so they can accomodate boats!

Let me know if you are staying at the Doubletree too!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Best part about shakeys is that there indeed is a bar... Lol


That hotel Alissa posted above is a couple miles away from my house, too.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> Best part about shakeys is that there indeed is a bar... Lol


with great prices...


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

For the out of towners, you guys can also contact me for the tournament info/ and or directions or questions 3058154494


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I love the enthusiasm of the SO FLA Microskiffers.  

I wonder who will be out late partying. LOL......again


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> I love the enthusiasm of the SO FLA Microskiffers.
> 
> I wonder who will be out late partying. LOL......again


party starts at 2AM doesnt end at 2AM... 

PS. Team Monochrome


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I love the enthusiasm of the SO FLA Microskiffers.
> 
> I wonder who will be out late partying. LOL......again


I don't know, but I was hammeredddddd that night in tampa....lol


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol, Ryan, I don't know what you're talking about. What is this 'partying' that you speak of? I'm confused.

:


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Im a line dancing machine


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

What's the design of the shirts look like?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> What's the design of the shirts look like?


Shoot m a text message 

3058041331


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I need to know who exactly wants to buy a shirt, and sizes. In order to have them ready in time. 

They will be light gray microfibers, with black logo. Front left chest, sleeve, and back center. 

PayPal funds to: [email protected]


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Will you be able to ship these for those who cant make it? For an additional fee?


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

whats the total


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Will you be able to ship these for those who cant make it? For an additional fee?


I can ship. $20 plus whatever the shipping fee is.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm in for a shirt. Large please. 

Notify nut when I pay for it so he is on the in. 

Lol. 

;D


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Will you be able to ship these for those who cant make it? For an additional fee?
> 
> 
> I can ship. $20 plus whatever the shipping fee is.


Ok. Priority within FL is $5.80 but I don't know how much it weighs. Flat rate is like $8 I think.


----------



## seachas (May 9, 2012)

can we get a pic of one


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

People who are coming to the tournament you will see the shirts tournament day. The design is made for the tournament and the sponsors helping out. *Please please please let me know your sizes and how many microfiber longsleeves you need asap*. I need to let the makers know tomorrow. Absolute latest thursday so they can get started on them.

-Warren


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

This tournament isn't about the shirts. We are not making a profit off of these shirts just thought would be cool for those who want. They are pretty nice btw 

-Warren


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks to all who are helping out with the tourney. 

We appreciate your efforts. 

Thx again. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> Thanks to all who are helping out with the tourney.
> 
> We appreciate your efforts.
> 
> Thx again. Let me know if I can help.


Ryan shirts usually run slightly small. Im a large so something to think about. and do us a favor by bringing a towel to dry off next time you start dancing! lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol. That's why I switched shirts

Get me an XL then

;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

And Ryan, technically, I was the first with a 60 etec. lol I had mine waiting at the shop before yours was there....lol your boat just hit the water before mine did. lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Technically I was the one that convinced Mel to let us put the 60 etec on. I remember that. Lol  Just because it was sitting in your living room longer doesn't count. Lol 

You got it though dusky with faster shipping. 

Also remember being Ryan's truck riding back from Mel's with u and warren and I ordered my 60 an u still wanted the that 50 hatsu. Lol. 

It don't matter. Our skiffs are sick. Yo


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> Get me an XL then
> 
> ;D


Get his ass a 2XL.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

does someone have a pic of what they'll look like???


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> > Get me an XL then
> >
> > ;D
> 
> ...


Nope that's your size. That's why u got the cayenne with higher gunnal sides. Lol
That was the old me 35lbs ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

how small do these shirts run? you guys are scaring me lol
idk if i should go with a 2XL rather than a XL.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> does someone have a pic of what they'll look like???


Can't see them until they're done. It'll have a redfish I designed on it. As well as some other things.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I need a final count on the shirts by 3pm today. So if anyone wants one, let me know along with size.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> how small do these shirts run? you guys are scaring me lol
> idk if i should go with a 2XL rather than a XL.


Slightly smaller. Not too too much. But noticeable


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I need a final count on the shirts by 3pm today. So if anyone wants one, let me know along with size.


I'll take one microfiber in large (L), I'm sending you paypal now with 8$ for shipping.

My paypal email is the same as my username here.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

will be ordering all shirts tomorrow. Still need how many and sizes from a few


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

so far a total of 15 shirts confirmed that I know of. Will call Eric later for rest. Anthony (saltyguy) do you want the 2XL or XL?


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I told Eric I wan Ed two xxl and two small


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> I told Eric I wan Ed two xxl and two small


yeah He told me that a few days ago. I now have you down. Thanks buddy


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

I cant wait to get out there and fish...And have some brewskis with the gents as well as the ladies. Was a blast up in tampa


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

This thing seems to be shaping up. We have to figure out food at Don's. We are weighing out our options.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> so far a total of 15 shirts confirmed that I know of. Will call Eric later for rest. Anthony (saltyguy) do you want the 2XL or XL?


2XL.i also told eric yesterday. thanks


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Cant wait for the Tourney

Boat is loaded up ready for this sat mornings flamingo pre-fish.

Paint you still going to go? 

Call or text me. Let me know

We can meet up at Don's


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Cant wait for the Tourney
> 
> Boat is loaded up ready for this sat mornings flamingo pre-fish.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. I need to get tires for the truck. and with work, it may only leave me with saturday to get that done.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

one more week!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Working OT today. No flamingo prefish. 

Maybe head over to Flamingo Wednesday. 

Tournament approaching quickly. Can't wait 

;D


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

One more week boys and girls, I pre fished yesterday and the bites been hot.. !!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Still accepting payments for shirts that were requested before the deadline via paypal. 

Tournament rules.

Biggest snook, trout, and redfish.
pinched tail. Photo must show full fish from right above. no angled photos. Photos must clearly show full ruler, full fish, secret item and the ruler used must be the one that we supply you with. To ensure that everyone is using the same exact ruler. 

Largest redfish, snook, and trout will be tally'd as the final score.

I will be at the Flamingo boat ramp up until 7am with all the secret items and such. And that's when we will head out. We are going to caravan from Miami to Flamingo Saturday morning. If anyone wants to follow along, give me a call so we can figure it out.

$15 per person. no more than 3 anglers per boat. Everyone on the boat must pay the entry fee. 

Artificial only!


----------



## gheenoefever (Jul 13, 2012)

How can you host an artificial only tournament when you have anglers who have never fished flamingo.......it may be easy for you to catch fish but i can assure you some boats won't catch fish...this is intended for you to win the tournament.....you fished Tampa and it wasn't artificial only tournament......im just saying give everyone an equal opportunity


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> How can you host an artificial only tournament when you have anglers who have never fished flamingo.......it may be easy for you to catch fish but i can assure you some boats won't catch fish...this is intended for you to win the tournament.....you fished Tampa and it wasn't artificial only tournament......im just saying give everyone an equal opportunity


if you've never fished flamingo i wouldn't try and head out without having someone who has, especially during a tournament. Not only for the sake of catching fish but knowing where to run (depth wise) and laws to abide by. There are some places where many have been stuck out overnight because they don't know the tide and the area. just my 2 cents


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

well here is my 2 cents. i have fished flamingo now for going on 4 years. I have done the live bait and artificial. Artificial hands down work better than live bait...It dose not matter if your in 5" of water or plugging a mangrove line. The fish down here are not like in Tampa and other places. The fish down here are super aggressive and super spooky. You will never be able to make the casts your going to need to catch them. Or be able to find them , at least the tournament ones .You bring liveys all your are going to get in juvenile fish. Trust me i've done it. You stand a better chance and able to cover more ground with arti's...Team MonoChome would not host a tournament with rules that are not shared Equally. And to all who are fishing the water depth is the same as it is in other places. One min your in 2 ft next thing u know ur on a flat. That dose not change any where you go. And just like any other place there's areas where its idle only and areas you cant run onto . Those areas are clearly marked...I hate to say but everglades national park has made it kinda idiot proof because of all the Ignorant googs we have here in south Florida . And last, the two home town boats ( Eric and I ) will be the last ones to leave the ramp, and the first ones out of the water to setup for the ceremony ( that equals the least time on the water) . So i really don't see the advantage. We gave up our number one secret ARTIFICIAL WORK BEST HERE !!.. tight lines all...


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> How can you host an artificial only tournament when you have anglers who have never fished flamingo.......it may be easy for you to catch fish but i can assure you some boats won't catch fish...this is intended for you to win the tournament.....you fished Tampa and it wasn't artificial only tournament......im just saying give everyone an equal opportunity


Well since that was only your first post and you never attended the Ankona Tournament in Tampa I will inform you with our reason behind this tournament in Flamingo. We (including all those attending this tournament) spoke and liked the idea to fish all diff regions throughout the year! Well since we have 4 or 5 Ankona boats from the south and fish Flamingo we figure why not host the next one here. But I understand your ignorance on the situation due to you not being at the last tournament.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have won tournaments that have 40+ entrants including well respected guides. You think I'm in this to win? Why do you think I'm fishing with Alissa? If I was so hardcore that I wanted to win I would fish with my regular tournament team mate. This is to have fun. 
You clearly know nothing about flamingo. Every channel is marked off. And any gps shows the routes. And marked channels. As Ryan stated above, we will be the last out of the marina. And first back in. Anyway, I have stated to anyone who has asked. I will go over a chart with anyone about fishy areas and operation areas.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> I have won tournaments that have 40+ entrants including well respected guides. You think I'm in this to win? Why do you think I'm fishing with Alissa? If I was so hardcore that I wanted to win I would fish with my regular tournament team mate. This is to have fun.
> You clearly know nothing about flamingo. Every channel is marked off. And any gps shows the routes. And marked channels. As Ryan stated above, we will be the last out of the marina. And first back in. Anyway, I have stated to anyone who has asked. I will go over a chart with anyone about fishy areas and operation areas.


just to clarify I'm not agreeing with Gheenoe Fever 900 about the artis only is bulls%^! . I'm stating that flamingo is not the best place for a novice who has never been there to go running around which is why I suggested going with someone who has some information of the place. Yes there are markers and yes the gps will show the channels and depth. Flamingo is vast and knowing the area and timing the tide is everything. We've all heard the stories of people getting stuck out there or tearing up seagrass and getting in trouble for it ($$$). So having someone who knows the place will make things a hell of a lot easier. Plus as stated artis do work better in flamingo than live bait. If not be prepared to catch a ton of catfish! lol. Since the ankona family is so _tight_ I'm sure you could find someone to hop on board with or go with you.


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

I pre-fished last weekend, going out the main channel I noticed my gps was not turning on. I fished , slammed , and ran 30 miles around mingo with out gps . On both tides... Granted that will only come with experice.. As well as Eric I am willing to go over any charts and or answer any questions about flamingo. As far as how to run, where to run... No problem... By the way , most of the boats fishing this tourney can either run shallower than I do or have the same capabilities as mine.


----------



## gheenoefever (Jul 13, 2012)

Artificial or not its your tournament and you run it the way you want.im just stating facts and i know it was my first post but i thought i had to say something.


----------



## gheenoefever (Jul 13, 2012)

Running a ground isn't a problem with the small boats its fishing an area you never have before without bait.Bait will catch more fish most of the time.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Running a ground isn't a problem with the small boats its fishing an area you never have before without bait.Bait will catch more fish most of the time.



I fished artificial in Tampa and still did fine.  We caught our share of reds. 

I will explain tides to whoever asks. Tides in flamingo are tricky. I bet many of you on here who fish probably haven't figured them out just yet.

Be aware that the tide chart is not right! Also be aware that a south wind means high water. A north wind means extreme low water. A west wind means a really bad chop in the basins and a ton of floating grass. All of snake bight is a pole and troll zone. That means push pole and trolling motor only. Jimmy's lake is a idle zone and is marked. All of the nights are extremely shallow. Garfield bight is probably the shallowest and is full of algae bloom. Tanic red water right now. Rankin bight is clean water but super shallow. Soft mud bottom. Santini bight is harder bottom. Be careful with running aground there. 

The water falls off of frank key quickly. It will be close to dry an hour before dead low tide. There are plenty of reds there. I Actually caught my biggest red ever at 16lbs there. 

All of flamingo holds fish. You just have to know how to fish shallow water. 
You have a little of everything. Dirty water flats casting into potholes. Mangrove shorelines, creek mouths, rivers, crystal clear super shallow water, channels, runoffs, trenches, beaches, etc.


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

It's funny the guy with a gehnoe is complaining about a tourney that he's not fishing . And his first post on MS is critizing a tourney , I mention again.. He's not fishing....wow


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

All crap and smack aside , team monochrome welcomes all you guys...and ladies !!! fishing the 2nd owners Tourniment , I can't wait to fish and hang with you guys... And gals.. Again. We had a blast in tampa and I'm sure we'll have a blast here!!


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

This is going to be a good time. Excited to get out there and fish and hangout with all of you again. Your shirts will be picked up tomorrow.

-Warren


----------



## gheenoefever (Jul 13, 2012)

Im not talking smack or complaining talking smack would be saying your full of shi+++++++++which im not i know im not fishing but i guess u would call stating obvious facts about flamingo complaining


----------



## snookindb19 (Oct 9, 2011)

I kinda agree with gheenoe this isn't a sanctioned tournament so how can u categorize it as an artificial only.I will be purchasing a shadows in the near future and i wouldn't fish if it was artificial only in a new area of fishing..just my 2 cents


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

The tone of this topic is not appropriate for this site. It is up to the event host to define the parameters and rules of their event. If one does not like the parameters or rules one can opt to not attend. 

Further negative tone or comments and this thread will be locked and removed.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

You guys should have a Gheenoe vs Ankona tournament ;D. Allow artificial, live, outriggers and down riggers. That way it's fair for everyone .


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> You guys should have a Gheenoe vs Ankona tournament  ;D. Allow artificial, live, outriggers and down riggers. That way it's fair for everyone .


this guy ^ ;D


----------



## snookindb19 (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't see any negative tone whatsoever just stating facts about flamingo.


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

Alright I need a final roll call of people fishing the tourney please call or text me so I can make sure u have all info... 305 815 4494


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

I am in, this tournament sounds like a lot of fun. I will be using hot dog's, they are totally artificial.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

> I am in, this tournament sounds like a lot of fun. I will be using hot dog's, they are totally artificial.


they are totally real! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

We will be meeting at don's between 5 and 5:30 am Saturday morning. Anyone who wants to follow me from the double tree is welcome.


----------



## acid832 (Oct 25, 2010)

Heres the plan for saturday

Check in 5-530am at dons bait and tackle
30710 South Dixie Hwy ( US-1)
Homestead, FL 33030
**Entry fees are $15 and will be paid at checkin***
   For those who got shirts those will be purchased at check in

Lines in 7 am at Flamingo marina , Everglades national park 
   ** park entry is $15...** pay at the entrance and the marina is 38 miles in.. *make sure u have enough fuel*..speed limit inside the park is strictly enforced.. Rangers don't play!!! Lol

No lines out time but meet up the starts at
Shakeys  @ 6 pm
2500 Northeast 10th Court, Homestead, FL
*it usually take about an hour to load up and get out of the park*

***** Since there is no line out time If you are not at Shakeys by the time the meet up starts , you will be disqualified******

For all those staying up north , Eric has voulteered to lead the caravan south to Dons.


Tight lines all


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> How can you host an artificial only tournament when you have anglers who have never fished flamingo.......it may be easy for you to catch fish but i can assure you some boats won't catch fish...this is intended for you to win the tournament.....you fished Tampa and it wasn't artificial only tournament......im just saying give everyone an equal opportunity


--greeeeaaattt first post........


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Paint

Gave money to bollywood. 

See u at Dons. 

;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Heres the plan for saturday
> 
> Check in 5-530am at dons bait and tackle
> 30710 South Dixie Hwy ( US-1)
> ...


For clarification, the entry fee is $15 per angler.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Winners were as follow:

Biggest trout: 13" caught by Anthony (salty guy) who fished with mike (snagyoulater) and matt(Snookintime)
Biggest snook: 27.5" caught by Ryan (highanddry) who fished with his buddy
Biggest redfish: measley 23" caught by Mario(fish hunter) who fished with Alissa and myself. 

Top team overall also went to Anthony, mike, and Matt. Who collected the cash.

I will send out the shirts to mattyvac and Jon bull ASAP. If anyone else wants a shirt, we can place a small follow up order. 

The weather was terrible. But mostly everyone had a great day of catching fish and talking trash. I can speak for my team, we had a blast catching a bunch of reds and snook. We just couldn't buy a red bigger than 23". Lol we caught multiple at that exact size. Mario did hook into a 27" red that came off.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> Winners were as follow:
> 
> Biggest trout: Anthony (salty guy) who fished with mike (snagyoulater) and matt(Snookintime)
> Biggest snook: Ryan (highanddry) who fished with his buddy
> ...


had a great time guys!!! we definitely need to do this again!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is a pic from the The Ankona Tournament yesterday.  The Conditions were tough, but had a great time meeting up with everyone that participated once again.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Went out with Mario (Fish Hunter) and gave it my best at the first time Bone fishing.  Mario was a wealth of knowledge and had a great time shooting the BS.  I felt like i should have been taking Bonefish notes. Lol. Thanks again.  The weather was ok for about an hour. Thats it.  We got poured on and had to out run a few lighting bolts (thank you etec).  i wish I had video of run back to shore.  For all those in doubt, the Copperheads limits were pushed. Ran 28 mph though 3-4ft with the occasional rogue wave.  It was some nasty a$$ weather and waves.  We even rescued a couple of waders on the rocks and gave them a lift to the ramp.  Needless to say we still had a great time and look forward to landing my first Bonefish.

Here is a pic of when it was nice. LOL  

We were definitely not High & Dry today


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Another Flamingo trip down

Red Ripper (Matt) gets the High & Dry Award

It was nice not to get it this trip. Lol












Had a great time. 

I am now a billboard for team monochrome. Lol

Special thanks to all who helped in the organization of the tournament.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Can we see more pix? Looks like you had a good time. We know Eric took pix!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

You know, I didn't really take many pictures at all. I was so wrapped up in trying to make sure everything was going smoothly that I didn't take pictures of tournament day. I didn't even take pictures of the paintings that were given as awards. 

I do have photo's of the Peacock bass adventure we had. Our BBQ/boat show plans at Don's were ruined by the storms down in Homestead. So we all went fly fishing for peacock bass. 

We started off going to a Cuban restaurant for lunch. Stopped at Walgreens and took advantage of the 2 for $5 special on Poncho's.
But the highlight was that Alissa, her brother Garret, Mike, and Matt were each able to catch their first peacock bass on fly. For Garret and Alissa, it was their first fish caught on fly, period. Mike Cole and I had gave litlte fly casting lessons and gave them pointers on it. I was surprised how easily they both picked it up. Then Mike and I went at it trying to hit a tennis ball that was drifting away. We both got so close to hitting it with the fly. Landing just inches from it a few times, but the majority of the shots were within 2 feet of the ball. Afterward, we all went down and tore up some BBQ for dinner.

When all was said and done, all I can say is that we had a blast hanging out with the crew. Fly casting in poncho's in the rain and catching peacock bass. 

Here are a couple shots after the rain cleared up. I will post more tonight.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool looking shirts and I know its a lot of work to try to pull off something that seems so simple as a fun fishing tournament.

Maybe whoever got the artwork can put up a pic, I'd like to see it.

Lastly, the way you replied to the new guy who was openly negative a couple pages back shows your real character and positive attitude. Nice work, all the way through.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here are some cellphone pictures. 

The trout award, this wasn't finished yet. 









The ladies of Strongarm Products:










Ryan(Bollywood), Warren(brunerrrr), Anthony(Saltyguy), Matt(Snookintime), Mike Hinkle(snagyoulater). 










Alissa's Cayenne and Matt Cox's tiller Copperhead in my front yard.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like you guys had a blast even with the bad weather! Anyone have more pics?
PIB, cool HDR pics!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is the Snook Award

High & Dry


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Weather was bad, but was still another successful gathering. Thanks to all that came. The fishing part of it had minimal meaning compared to the hanging out with great company. Ive really made some friends from these little gatherings! We had a blast yet again. Always look forward to the next one!


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool art for sure...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

PIB, you ship the MF shirts for the out of towners that paypal'd?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics guys! Looks like you all had a great time!


----------

